# Mr. Hushpuppy and Water Quality



## Pone (Jan 14, 2016)

I am going to bump this up to the front in hopes that you will see it. The numbers have all run together so I put hyphens in between. Thank you for your help!


Hey Mr. Hushpuppy,
I appreciate your help and the heads up on water quality. I went online and retrieved a water report from my water co-op. Can you help me decipher what it all means please? I'll be doing some reading to try and figure it out for sure. Here are the results as follows.

Compound-                               Avg. Result-                 Recommended Max.

Alkalinity Total mg/l-                     65-                                NS
Calcium mg/l-                               18-                               NS
Chloride mg/l-                              23-                                250
Hardness Total mg/l as Calcium-     120-                               NS
Magnesium mg/l-                          18-                                NS
PH-                                             9.3 - 10.1-                      NS
Potassium mg/l-                            6.5-                               NS
Silica mg/l-                                  18-                                NS
Sodium mg/l-                               56-                                NS
Sulfate mg/l-                                150-                              NS

Total Dissolved Solids-                   290-                               500

NS = No Standard

So there it is, can you please help with interpretation? I will continue to read and find some answers. Your help ( and everyone's here ) is greatly appreciated. Thanks a bunch..

Pone


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jan 14, 2016)

Hello Pone; I'm no water tech so I could be wrong on this(anyone have information that is different, chime in and correct me). But appears you have mild calcium/sulphate in your water. Its not too bad but it seems like it fluxuates a good bit which is odd but I doubt its enough of a problem to worry about. If you are going to run synthetic and/or hydro, get your TDS meter and your pH meter and every time you draw your water (I use 5gal buckets from Lowes/HD) measure it out the same every time. Then check your baselines of both pH and TDS(given in ppm/parts per million) and write it down on something. 
You may find that it will fluxuate on a certain cycle, or rarely fluxuate. But once you figure that, you will have that baseline to work from when making up your nutrient solution.


----------

